# Not ill grazing and haying with alternative and cover crops



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

I am in zone four on sandy loam soil that we irrigate. I am interested in planting seed mixes for grazing and possibly haying. I have been doing some mob grazing on forage sorghum with fall calving cows. I am wondering if you folks would have any suggestions that I might try? I would like to extend my grazing season to. Mel


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

How will does the mob grazing work. Looking at doing some of that myself. I figure if I put fertilizer down on my pasture like I do with my hay. Than do something like mob grazing. The cattle will only take about 15% of the nutrients and the rest will go back to the soil. This should be a good way to build up my soil on this new land I got since it is sandy soil.

One thing that might extend your grazing season is to have some fescue grasses. They are a bit bitter for the livestock durning the growing season but as soon as they freeze the sugars change in the plant and the cattle love it. Also since the sugars change it is easy to digest and the animals will gain weight very fast. I used to sell hay to one guy that did this with his young horses to get fast weight gain on them.


----------

